# Troy-Bilt TB320BV Blower Problem



## Deltona_Dave (Apr 28, 2010)

Long time lurker, first post: I have a blower that over the past year, has not been able to accelerate to full power, it just bogs down. I have had it for about 4 years and has about 30 hours on it.

Here is what I have done so far:
1. Checked Spark Arrestor. Clean
2. Rebuilt Carb and cleaned all parts.
3. New fuel lines and filter.
4. Checked gas cap.
5. Adjusted carburetor to run a little richer.
6. Tried different 2-Cycle lubes, gas, Seafoam, MMO, etc.

Still bogs down. I tore the unit down and found that the rings, bore, and piston were totally shot. I am going to buy a Stihl or Echo in a few weeks. TB quality is no more.

The piston is scored, the ring gaps were almost aligned when I pulled the piston out. Very poor.

Dave


----------

